# broken rods



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

is there any way to repair a rod once its been broken off? i slammed my rod in the door and broke about 2 feet off. still possible to repair or should i just throw a tip on it and keep fishing?


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i forgot to mention its still 6 feet. long enough to use on the pier.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it graphite or fiberglass? If graphite, it probably can't be fixed. If glass, you might be able to take section of another broken rod, cut a 3-4" section that will be a good slide fit inside the blank and epoxy it inside the blank. Then wrap over the repair area and epoxy over the repair wrap. Sometimes this will work if the blank is not cracked, but you will always have a stiff place where the repair is made.


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i believe its glass. thanks for the input. ill keep that in mind


----------

